# slave driver =



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Περί slave driver ο λόγος.
Ναι, ξέρω, ξέρω. Δεν είναι κανένας φάνσι και περίεργος όρος. Υπάρχουν ερμηνείες του. Πχ, εκμεταλλευτής εργοδότης ή προϊστάμενος # εκμεταλλευτής του ανθρώπινου μόχθου # επιστάτης δούλων # εργατοκάπηλος  (Ματζέντα)
Εκμεταλλευτής, σκληρός εργοδότης εδώ.
Και λοιπά.

Είναι, όμως, στιγμές, που θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι πιο παραστατικό, πιο άμεσο. 
Σκέφτηκα, λοιπόν, το σατράπης. 
_Αμάν πια αυτό το αφεντικό μου! Μου έχει βγάλει το λάδι και δε σηκώνει και κουβέντα, σκέτος σατράπης είναι. Σε λίγο θα πιάσει και καμτσίκι!_
Τι λέτε; Σας αρέσει; Στέκει;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 25, 2012)

Μα καλά τα ίδια μεταφράζουμε σήμερα; Τι έγινε; :) 

Γυναίκα η δικιά μου και την έβαλα μέγαιρα. Άρα και το σατράπης μου φαίνεται καλό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 25, 2012)

Κι εγώ καλό το βρίσκω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

Για μια στιγμή νόμιζα ότι μεταφράζεις εγχειρίδιο motherboard της δεκαετίας του '90 (slave drive ήταν η συσκευή -συνήθως δίσκος, δισκέτα ή CD- που ήταν συνδεδεμένη στο ίδιο IDE καλώδιο με μια άλλη συσκευή και πίσω της -στην ιεραρχία).


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για μια στιγμή νόμιζα ότι μεταφράζεις εγχειρίδιο motherboard της δεκαετίας του '90 (slave drive ήταν η συσκευή -συνήθως δίσκος, δισκέτα ή CD- που ήταν συνδεδεμένη στο ίδιο IDE καλώδιο με μια άλλη συσκευή και πίσω της -στην ιεραρχία).



I wouldn't know where to start...


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2012)

_Αυτό δεν είναι αφεντικό πια! Λες και είμαστε δούλοι κι αυτός ο αφέντης, με το μαστίγιο μας έχει! 
Δεσποτικός, αυταρχικός, τύραννος, σατράπης, σου λέω!_

σατράπης:... 2. (μτφ.) άνθρωπος αυταρχικός, σκληρός και βίαιος. [λόγ.: 1: αρχ. σατράπης· 2: σημδ. γαλλ. satrape < αρχ. σατράπης· λόγ. σατράπ(ης) -ισσα] 

Η σατράπισσα (Αραμπάς περνά) (Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης) - Στελάκης Περπινιάδης, Στέλιος Κερομύτης, Σωτηρία Μπέλλου






Μάρκος, «Βλάχος», Καλφοπούλου: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4kIYtT4TMM

Σατράπισσα με λένε (Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης) - Λάουρα 

Gold Coast slave ship bound for cotton fields, sold in a market down in New Orleans,
Scarred old _slaver_ knows he's doin' alright, hear him whip the women just around midnight...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2012)

Βρε δουλέμπορα!


----------



## Themis (Nov 25, 2012)

Ωραία τσουλάει ο "σατράπης", αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο. Το μυαλό μου θα πήγαινε μάλλον σε λύση δαεμάνειου τύπου ("λες και είμαστε δούλοι του"), ή κάποια παραλλαγή ("ούτε δούλοι του να 'μασταν", "σαν δούλους μας έχει", "σαν δουλοκτήτης μας φέρεται", "ούτε δουλοκτήτης να 'τανε"). Σε συντομότερο, θα υπήρχαν βέβαια κάμποσες δυνατότητες, π.χ. "σκέτος βασανιστής".
Edit: Αυτά ως προς τη συγκεκριμένη φράση. Γιατί σε λεξικό θα περίμενα να βρω την απόδοση "στυγνός εργοδότης". Ό,τι και το γαλλικό négrier.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 26, 2012)

Γιες, ιτ ιζ!*
Όμως, απαντώντας σε κάποιον που σου λέει να κάνεις περισσότερα, πιο γρήγορα, πιο αποτελεσματικά, ενώ ήδη έχεις χτυπήσει κόκκινο, τι του λες (γελώντας ή μη); Είσαι δουλέμπορας; Ή είσαι σατράπης; ;)
Η πρωτότυπη φράση είναι απλή:
Επιμελητής: (μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου) Θέλω πέντε κεφάλαια, γραμμένα και διορθωμένα, μέχρι αύριο το πρωί.
Συγγραφέας: (μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού) You're a slave driver. 

Well?

υγ. Τα λεξικά, λίγο πολύ, τον έχουν τον στυγνό εργοδότη. Απλώς με άλλες λέξεις (ειδικά εκείνο το _εργατοκάπηλος_ της Ματζέντας με έχει συναρπάσει  )

*πάγια και κλασική short answer των φροντιστηριακών μας χρόνων. Σε _οποιαδήποτε _ερώτηση ;)


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 26, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επιμελητής: (μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου) Θέλω πέντε κεφάλαια, γραμμένα και διορθωμένα, μέχρι αύριο το πρωί.
> Συγγραφέας: (μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού) You're a slave driver.



Απάντηση συγγραφέως: Μας δουλ-εύεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2012)

Θα προσπαθήσω να επιστρέψω και με άλλες ιδέες, αλλά οι απαντήσεις που μου έρχονται σε πρώτη ζήτηση είναι:

(1) Να τα τυλίξω ή θα τα φας εδώ;
(2) Πάρε τώρα τα τρία και τα υπόλοιπα σου 'ρχονται.

Ντισκλέιμερ: Μιλάμε για κεφάλαια των πολλών σελίδων, έτσι;


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 26, 2012)

Το "ξύπνησαν οι δούλοι Αντωνάκη" από τη γνωστή ελληνική ταινία, δεν μας κάνει, ε; :)

Πάντως, η σοβαρή μου απάντηση θα ήταν:

"Εργάτρια σε ορυχείο με έχεις καταντήσει!" (άλλωστε το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά σε καιρούς κρίσης και αμφισβήτησης των κάποτε κεκτημένων εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων).


----------



## bernardina (Nov 26, 2012)

Μα είσαστε υπέροχοι! :laugh:
Ναι, δόκτορα, μιλάμε για _πολλές_ σελίδες. (Όχι πως κάτι τέτοια εμείς τα μασάμε, αλλά, να... οι συγγραφείς είναι πιο μη-μου-άπτου ;) )
Ελένη --_βελόνα_ και κλωστή,_ βελόνα_ και κλωστή! :scared: 
:lol:


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επιμελητής: (μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου) Θέλω πέντε κεφάλαια, γραμμένα και διορθωμένα, μέχρι αύριο το πρωί.
> Συγγραφέας: (μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού) You're a slave driver.



Όχι τα παρακάτω στη συγκεκριμένη περίσταση:
Σε σκλαβοπάζαρο βρίσκεσαι;
Αυτά να τα πεις σε σκλαβάκια.

Αλλά ίσως:
Είσαι στυγνός εκμεταλλευτής.
Κρύβεις μια σαδιστική φλέβα.
Το χειρίζεσαι καλά το κνούτο.

Και ναι:
*Είσαι μεγάλος σατράπης.*

Αλλά υπάρχει καλύτερο, υπάρχει καλύτερο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Η πρωτότυπη φράση είναι απλή:
> Επιμελητής: (μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου) Θέλω πέντε κεφάλαια, γραμμένα και διορθωμένα, μέχρι αύριο το πρωί.
> Συγγραφέας: (μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού) You're a slave driver.



Πάντως, αν υποθέσουμε ότι το ρέτζιστερ είναι χαλαρό και υπάρχει άνεση των δύο συζητούντων, τότε στα καθ' ημάς, νομίζω ότι ποτέ δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε οτιδήποτε με σκλάβους, δούλους κ.λπ. (εκτός αν καταφεύγαμε σε πολίτικαλι νοτ κορέκτ εθνικιστικά, πολιτικά κ.ά. παρόμοια πρότυπα) Πιο πιθανές θα ήταν απαντήσεις που θα αμφισβητούσαν ευθέως τας φρένας του επιμελητή (και όλου του σογιού του, μέχρι δεκατέσσερις γενεές κι ακόμη παραπέρα), π.χ. Τρελός είσαι; Μουρλάθηκες εντελώς; Ζουρλόπαπας σε βάφτισε; Τι κάπνιζε η μάνα σου όταν σε κουβαλούσε; κλπ (κλιμακώνοντας κατά βούληση).


----------



## cougr (Nov 26, 2012)

Ίσως: Μα είσαι πολύ τύραννος ρε φίλε!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 26, 2012)

Και κάτι με μαστίγιο δεν λέμε ή έμπλεξα αυτά που μεταφράζω εγώ με το παρόν νήμα; :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2012)

Δεν έχω πρόταση, απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο που κανένας δεν αναφέρθηκε ακόμα στις γαλέρες ή στον Αστερίξ. Ή και στα δύο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

Σωστά! 

Πρέπει να 'σαι πολύ λέρα για να σ' έχουν επιμελητή σε γαλέρα.... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2012)

(Συνέχεια από τα (1), (2) στο #11

(3) Ό,τι πεις κυρ/κύριε επιλοχία! (δεκανέα, λοχία, κλ.π βαθμοί και όπλα, κατά βούληση)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 26, 2012)

Προσληφθείτε μας έλεγαν,
θα γίνετε επιμελητές μας έλεγαν,
θα έχετε πολλά μπόνους μας έλεγαν,
θα διαβάζετε βιβλία δωρεάν μας έλεγαν... 
Αλλά κανείς δεν μας είπε για το πόσα βιβλία θα μας έβαζε το αφεντικό να διαβάζουμε σε μια μέρα! :lol:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 26, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Προσληφθείτε μας έλεγαν,
> θα γίνετε επιμελητές μας έλεγαν,
> θα έχετε πολλά μπόνους μας έλεγαν,
> θα διαβάζετε βιβλία δωρεάν μας έλεγαν...
> Αλλά κανείς δεν μας είπε για το πόσα βιβλία θα μας έβαζε το αφεντικό να διαβάζουμε σε μια μέρα! :lol:



Προσληφθείτε μας έλεγαν
θα γίνετε μεταφραστές μας έλεγαν
θα βγάζετε λεφταδάκια μας έλεγαν
θα διαβάζετε βιβλία δωρεάν μας έλεγαν
Αλλά κανείς δεν μας είπε για το πόσες σελίδες θα έπρεπε να μεταφράζουμε σε μια μέρα! :lol:


----------



## Themis (Nov 26, 2012)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα ήταν πολύ πιθανό να ειπωθεί το απλό, σαφές, ευκολονόητο και συνηθέστατο:
Γιες, Άντολφ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2012)

Themis said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα ήταν πολύ πιθανό να ειπωθεί το απλό, σαφές, ευκολονόητο και συνηθέστατο:
> Γιες, Άντολφ!


Γιες; Γιαβόλ, μάιν φίρερ!


----------



## Themis (Nov 26, 2012)

Δόκτορα, είσαι πολύ απομακρυσμένος από τη νεολαία, λόγω προχωρημένου γήρατος ίσως. 
Η νεολαία (και όχι μόνο) δεν λέει "γιαβόλ", λέει "γιες".


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2012)

Αυτά να τα πεις στη Φιλιππινέζα σου, στα Πακιστανά σου, στα Σκιπετάρια σου!

(Κάποιοι άλλοι άρχισαν πρώτοι τα πολιτικώς μη ορθά :inno:)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Themis (Nov 26, 2012)

Μπέρνι, δεν σου πάει ο ρόλος του θεατή. Και στοιχηματίζω ότι δεν θα αντέξεις για πολύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2012)

Χμμμ... ούτε 15.000 γιαβόλ στον γκούγκλη... Βρε λες... Τι έλεγα; Ποιος; Πού; Πόσο; Πότε; Πώς;


(4) Α, ναι, οπωσδήποτε πολυχρονεμένε μας σουλτάνε.
(5) Τι λες, ρε Βεληγκέκα;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 26, 2012)

Themis said:


> Μπέρνι, δεν σου πάει ο ρόλος του θεατή. Και στοιχηματίζω ότι δεν θα αντέξεις για πολύ.


Μα, πραγματικά σας απολαμβάνω. Είναι από εκείνα τα χαλαρά νήματα, όπου το πρόβλημα έχει ήδη λυθεί και δεν πιέζει, οπότε γίνεται η ώρα του παιδιού. 
Να μην πίεζε και η (διαγράφονται πέντε κοσμητικά) ντεντλάιν... 




[/SIZE]


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 26, 2012)

Δεν πας να κάνεις καμιά δουλειά αντί να μου παριστάνεις τον δερβέναγα; 

Πήρα την πάσα του Βεληγκέκα και σούταρα τώρα... :)


----------



## Electra (Nov 26, 2012)

Can I put my two penn'orth in;)?

Είναι δική μου λεξιπλασία - 'σκλαβοαφέντης';


----------



## bernardina (Nov 26, 2012)

Ogre Taskmaster


----------

